# Admission



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

I have 68% aggregate. 914/1050 in matric, 845/1100 in fsc and 637/1100 in mcat. I couldnot study properly for mcat and 2nd year of fsc due to my family problems. My mother is really sick since the start of year. 
Can anyone please suggest private medical college i could get admission for MMBS? Can i get in avicenna/akhtar saeed/ rashid latif, or uol? Waiting for answers..


----------



## asmamughal (Sep 13, 2015)

you should also try in federal medical and dental. its not private. 
shifa and Imdc are also good options


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

asmamughal said:


> you should also try in federal medical and dental. its not private.
> shifa and Imdc are also good options


But last date for application to FM&DC has passed away. Can I still apply?


----------



## asmamughal (Sep 13, 2015)

no obv you cant apply if the date is gone. shifa's date is passed too. but you have got a day for IM&DC. late date is 30th. apply there!


----------



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

asmamughal said:


> you should also try in federal medical and dental. its not private.
> shifa and Imdc are also good options


I would have but my mother's not well. And i'm only child. I cannot leave her alone. Abd fmdc, shifa, imdc all are in islamabad.
Is there any migration option if i get admission?


----------



## Civillian (Sep 22, 2015)

You could repeat next year. Improve some fsc papers and give the mcat again.


----------



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

Civillian said:


> You could repeat next year. Improve some fsc papers and give the mcat again.


Thats an option. But i'm not sure of repeating. There is always a chance that i might stand where i still do. But still, right now with the marks i have is it possible to get admission?


----------



## asmamughal (Sep 13, 2015)

are you from Lahore? there must be some private colleges there taking their own tests.

- - - Updated - - -

repeating is not a good option in my opinion.


----------



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

asmamughal said:


> are you from Lahore? there must be some private colleges there taking their own tests.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> repeating is not a good option in my opinion.


No there aren't any in lahore. I have checked all and couldn't find any that doesnot take the marks of uhs in their aggregate. 
In my opinion too repeating is not good. Its a huge risk which mostly ends bad. 80% people are usually left behind and 20% people are able to secure their seats. Telling from experience. Two of my cousins repeated their exams.


----------



## asmamughal (Sep 13, 2015)

you should change your field then. If you cant move to some other city.


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

asmamughal said:


> you should change your field then. If you cant move to some other city.


What's your aggregate Asma Mughal BTW?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Minzy said:


> No there aren't any in lahore. I have checked all and couldn't find any that doesnot take the marks of uhs in their aggregate.
> In my opinion too repeating is not good. Its a huge risk which mostly ends bad. 80% people are usually left behind and 20% people are able to secure their seats. Telling from experience. Two of my cousins repeated their exams.


Your statistics are not at all correct, From my experience I would say that repeating FSC is better than being helpless and stuck at home, I Improved from 807 to 852 in FSC and that helped me in getting my agg from 68% to 70% (got 704 in MCAT hoped for 900+) which tremendously increases my options in applying in different colleges whereas I might even get into some ( I appeared only in 2 subjects Bio/Eng which are by far the easiest subjects in my opinion ) A friend of mine got 840 last year and now he has 921 marks in FSC and he reappeared in the 3 subjects only. While repeating carries a risk but it also gives you another chance in changing your fate, If your main desire is to pursue medicine then changing your field now I am sure you'l regret it your entire life and when the time passes and all is done you'l reflect on the actions you took. And also your MCAT scores are justified as you were (probably in a lot of stress from your mothers illness) + MCAT this year did not produce alot of good results , the reason is that the MCAT this year was a nightmare most of my friends from KIPS ( including me) got 700-800 marks and did not pass that even though we were all motivated and aced every test KIPS offered us ( we were all students who joined the early morning class which had timings from 6 O clock) from just that you could imagine the motivation we had to ace the MCATs , everyone in the class had above 1000s and above 950s marks but even the most brilliant of our class couldn't get the desired marks we had hoped for. So all in all there is no one to blame for getting low marks in the MCAT.


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Skandril said:


> Minzy said:
> 
> 
> > No there aren't any in lahore. I have checked all and couldn't find any that doesnot take the marks of uhs in their aggregate.
> ...


Well said Skandril!!! Good luck to you!
BTW what were the highest marks in your class and your KIPS campus?


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

Minzy said:


> asmamughal said:
> 
> 
> > are you from Lahore? there must be some private colleges there taking their own tests.
> ...


azra naheed have their own test but time over and with donation you can get admission


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

Minzy said:


> asmamughal said:
> 
> 
> > are you from Lahore? there must be some private colleges there taking their own tests.
> ...


azra naheed have their own test but time over and with donation you can get admission


----------



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

Skandril said:


> Minzy said:
> 
> 
> > No there aren't any in lahore. I have checked all and couldn't find any that doesnot take the marks of uhs in their aggregate.
> ...


Very well written. I did not know that much. Yes this year's MCAT was really tough.


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

Minzy said:


> I have 68% aggregate. 914/1050 in matric, 845/1100 in fsc and 637/1100 in mcat. I couldnot study properly for mcat and 2nd year of fsc due to my family problems. My mother is really sick since the start of year.
> Can anyone please suggest private medical college i could get admission for MMBS? Can i get in avicenna/akhtar saeed/ rashid latif, or uol? Waiting for answers..


You should improve your FSc and then give MCAT next year.............if you get even 900 marks in FSc , then you would have a chance of getting admission by getting high score in MCAT..................at least you should try one more time


----------



## asiya (Jun 21, 2015)

Apply in avicenna. they dont usually consider your MCAT marks


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Bhatti1 said:


> Well said Skandril!!! Good luck to you!
> BTW what were the highest marks in your class and your KIPS campus?


Dont know about the whole KIPS but I know someone who was the most briliant in our class. He literally changed his life last year, he had about 700 marks or so in FSC and had no hope in doing medicine. Got 880 or so in FSC this year by repeating (I think he hoped for more but nonetheless got what he got). He aced every test, knew eveything even the parts that were not included in the syllabus. Even though he had 880 in FSC he wholly intended to do medicine from a govt medical college. MCAT this year screwed him too. I was surprised that he got 800 in MCAT along with alot of other friends just like him who had above 950 and 1000 marks in FSC who had 700-800 marks MCAT. People like us who have already repeated a year dont have another year to go by, we already had our chance and hopefully those people who gave their MCAT this year are in luck because they now know what might happen in the MCATs next year. Repeating a year is justified, Repeating 2 years is not.


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

Skandril said:


> Dont know about the whole KIPS but I know someone who was the most briliant in our class. He literally changed his life last year, he had about 700 marks or so in FSC and had no hope in doing medicine. Got 880 or so in FSC this year by repeating (I think he hoped for more but nonetheless got what he got). He aced every test, knew eveything even the parts that were not included in the syllabus. Even though he had 880 in FSC he wholly intended to do medicine from a govt medical college. MCAT this year screwed him too. I was surprised that he got 800 in MCAT along with alot of other friends just like him who had above 950 and 1000 marks in FSC who had 700-800 marks MCAT. People like us who have already repeated a year dont have another year to go by, we already had our chance and hopefully those people who gave their MCAT this year are in luck because they now know what might happen in the MCATs next year. Repeating a year is justified, Repeating 2 years is not.


We're in the same boat dude.


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Skandril said:


> Bhatti1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well said Skandril!!! Good luck to you!
> ...


So sad. All I can do is to pray for them!


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

I guess that is the strange mix of affairs we call life. Nothing in life might be fair but at least we try to give it our all even where there is no light to see.


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Skandril said:


> I guess that is the strange mix of affairs we call life. Nothing in life might be fair but at least we try to give it our all even where there is no light to see.


Truly said. May God bless you.


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

al hamd academy lahore is better than kips and stars........


----------

